

What Lazy Evaluation Really Means - r4vik
http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/07/09/what-it-means-to-be-lazy.html?utm_source=hackernews

======
Shivetya
I am not so sure the example provided helps me understand its real use. To me
his example resembles something the compiler would handle by filtering out
code that is never used. I suppose that the example could be more complete
with a conditional use of F3 later on, implying if the condition is not met
then C={F3 30} would be skipped.

Appreciate the article, confused me at least which means I will probably look
into such ideas more even if in my field I will never use them

------
tel
I really appreciate this thorough book review. I've had CTM for a while but
never understood whether it was sufficiently valuable to read. I'm still
uncertain, but I understand at a much greater depth what I might learn.

------
rocky1138
OT: I love the design and layout of this blog.

------
Zaephyr
Yea, I obviously put too much effort in to investigating this issue.

------
morgante
I was hoping to find out whether I'm actually as lazy as I thought... :(

~~~
jpdoctor
I clicked for the same reason.

Might be worth changing the HN title to be more descriptive. My suggestion:
"What Lazy Evaluation Really Means"

Yes I know it undoes the cutsie title, but he's just going to deliver a bunch
of bandwidth, get no ad clicks, and waste a bunch of people's time.

~~~
mrbbk
> he's just going to deliver a bunch of bandwidth, get no ad clicks, and waste
> a bunch of people's time.

Precisely how I would evaluate this comment!

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm not sure if you're being self-referential or not.

~~~
foobarbazqux
If you need to know that for this particular argument, I guess you'll have to
wait for him to return. I can't make promises on his behalf though.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'll have to leave a callback then.

------
chaddeshon
I was excited to read the article, but it was really long. Seemed like it
might take a lot of work to read.

~~~
mrbbk
Not bad, not bad.

